# Wie ein Student eine Formel fürs Pfannkuchen-Wenden fand



## technofreak (2 Juni 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,251191,00.html


			
				der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kunst des Fliegens
> Wie ein Student eine Formel fürs Pfannkuchen-Wenden fand
> Aus der "Süddeutschen Zeitung"
> Die Maschine, die Stephen Wilkinson berühmt gemacht hat, besteht aus rot gestrichenen Eisenrohren und einer
> ...



Nach dem Motto: was die Welt noch dringend brauchte  unk: 
tf


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Juni 2003)

Geht das auch mit Spiegeleiern?
Weil, Pfannkuchen gibts bei mir eher selten...
 :lol:


----------

